# So, what grain bullet do y'all shoot



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

when you're after deer? I've been practicing with 300g bullets and feel pretty confident but I honestly have no idea if it's the best all-around grain size for deer. Any thoughts?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

250 gr Hornaday SST w/ 100 gr pyrodex charge is what I am using for deer this year. Probably could load hotter but it seems to shoot okay and not thump the shoulder so hard.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

240grn XTP for deer, 300grn XTP for elk. I plan to switch to SSTs if I ever shoot through my current stock of XTPs


-DallanC


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

405gr hollow point power belt backed by 100gr black powder... that's what I've found my T/C Hawken shoots best.

I'm also a fan of the Hornady Great Plains in my .54 lyman. (485gr for that one... also a hollow point)


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

i have shot the 300 grain Barns in the past but this your I bought the 290 grain Barns I haven't shot them yet. I also bought some triple 7 I have shot pyrodex in the past. cant wait to try em out.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

430 grain TC maxi ball out of my .54 with 95 grains of Pyrodex. 5 deer and 3 elk have fallen to that combination and I don't see any need to change. But then here in Colorado we can't use sabots.


----------



## trophyonly (Jun 12, 2011)

250 grain TC Shock Wave Super Glide Sabots, Bonded Spire Point in front of 150 gr. equivalent of Triple Seven.(3-50 gr. equiv. pellets).
According to Thompson/Center it equates to 2197 fps muzzle velocity and 2680 Ft. Lbs. of muzzle energy.
I also shoot the same bullet and use 120 gr. equivalent of Triple Seven but can expect a lowering of my group at 100 yards of approximately 2''.


----------



## tabbyhunter (Jul 8, 2009)

I use this same setup for deer and elk:
300 Grain Bonded Shockwave.
130 Grains Loose (150 grain pellets in my reloads)


----------

